# LGB Uintah # 50



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking to install a Air Wire and Phoenix sound in LGB Uintah # 50.
With 18 volt batteries. 
Anyone do this? Or know of any articles on it?

Thanks
Don


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't show you how to do it with AirWire but here is how I did one with my RCS ESC's.
This way you only need 14.4 volts to get a decent top speed.

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/17688


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony, that's what I was looking for. 

Don


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Did a lot of them over the years. Back then, Sub "C" was the only game in town, so when I shifted mostly to NiMH, I kept the Sub "C" size. 14.4v, no longer do you have the 5v drop LGB has to get lights on before the motor. 
The only "trick" is the volume control. I mount it in the rear sand dome, just like in the 51. Cut a piece of .080, cut and file it to fit in tightly, then glue and push in. When dry, 1/4" hole in the middle. 
Lift the dome to adjust sound volume.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tony 
where did you put the speaker 

thanks Dick


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know where Tony put it...but I just put it in the standard location. Copied a 51, forward of the backhead, aft of the motor block pivot.


----------

